# 4 wk...later: Expand-a-lung!



## still learning (Nov 21, 2007)

Hello,  A friend who is a shoreline skindiver,(spearfisherman)....had told me how he was able to hold his breathe longer.

He told us about "Expand-a-lung" (E-bay..$24.00 plus shipping). A snorkel like devise with an adjustable valve.

It has been a little over 4 weeks, about 15 minutes a day, 4-5 times a week.....RESULTS!!!!

One big area of total improvement....is No longer waking up tired..because of sleep apnea,( I had surgery on the throat..work for a few weeks)...had the air machine..work a little better but had to wear the mask..still woke up tired.

Since expand-a-lung.....after 4 weeks....I sleep alot better and wake up alot more refresh!!!! ....yea!  ..and NO machine!

Also after the  training...no longer fighting to get air when exhausted....lungs are working so much BETTER!  So easy to catch your breathe....

Expand-a-lung....IT WORKS AND DOES WHAT IT SAYS IT WILL AND MORE!

They offer full refunds if NO results.....You will get results.

We do "JI" breathing...works almost the same but ( Expand-a-lung ) works faster and more effective...we quick results

Aloha ( I am sold on this device! ) ...you may want to try it!


----------



## stone_dragone (Nov 21, 2007)

I'm willing to look into it!


----------



## Jai (Nov 21, 2007)

Indeed, sounds like its worth a shot. Thanks for posting about it


----------



## newGuy12 (Nov 21, 2007)

still learning said:


> Since expand-a-lung.....after 4 weeks....I sleep alot better and wake up alot more refresh!!!! ....yea!  ..and NO machine!



My gosh!  That is quite a testament!  If I kick the cigarettes, I will get one of these!


----------



## Obliquity (Nov 22, 2007)

I may look into this. I have never had great lung capacity.



newGuy12 said:


> If I kick the cigarettes


 
Switch to cigars. Seriously.


----------



## JadecloudAlchemist (Nov 22, 2007)

I visited the site and here is how it works:


> The diaphragm contracts and flattens downwards
> The external intercostal muscles contract, pulling the ribs up and out
> The volume of the thorax increases
> More air is delivered deeper into the lungs
> ...



 Now if you look at inhaling you will notice the Diaphragm  contracts and flattens down. Basically that means your stomach pushes out increasing the Oxygen to the lower part of the Lungs which are rarely used because most people breathe with their chest and not using the lower portion of the lungs. The exhale as stated  contracts and pushes diaphragm upwards reason being it has to. From what I am reading in regards to how it works is a simple breathing exercise with a marketing gimmick on it. Does it work I think so. However I think you can get the same results by doing adominal breathing and if you are still having breathing problems this item I doubt will help you. I


----------



## Cirdan (Nov 22, 2007)

Obliquity said:


> Switch to cigars. Seriously.


 
Thanks for reminding me, it is about time to pick a Cuban for new year`s eve. And some good Cognac ahh.


----------



## Jai (Nov 22, 2007)

I went out and ordered one today from E-Bay. Will let everyone know how it works over the weeks.


----------



## still learning (Nov 23, 2007)

Jai said:


> I went out and ordered one today from E-Bay. Will let everyone know how it works over the weeks.


 
Hello, Glad you are going to tried it.....

I am thinking of ordering some for christmas gifts too! ....I believe in this device....it is changing my life...by getting better sleeps!  ..waking up feeling better everyday...

Each person will get different results...if you are in top shape...your lungs are more  likely working  harder for you...

For those who do not train to exhaustings? ...you may gain BIGGER BENIFITS! ......

Aloha ....


----------

